# ICS IPSEC PSK VPN



## dhelms (Jun 13, 2012)

I love ICS CM9. But cant use it cause i constantly need to make a vpn connection to work. It has to be ipsec with a pre shared key. I tried installing open vpn, no luck. Has anyone gotten this type of vpn to work with cm9? PLEASE any help would be appreciated.


----------

